# SMS von Jessy



## tommy tulpe (2 Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Jessy ist wieder aktiv und sendet seit Dezember 2014 erneut Spam SMS. Absender sind immer E-Plus-Rufnummern. Hier sind zur Info einige Texte der SMS und die Bandansage vom Rückruf.

Ein frohes neues Jahr 2015. Wollte mal ob du noch Single bist, Habe die NR. von einer Freundin. Lust auf ein Treffen mal? Ruf mich kurz an 01742587448. Jessy

Ein frohes neues Jahr 2015. Wollte mal fragen ob du noch Single bist? Habe die Nr. Von einer Freundin. Lust auf ein Treffen Ruf mich kurz an 01746250361 Jessy

Hi bin die Gina 19J. Komme aus deiner Region. Hast du denn Eventuell Lust auf ein Geiles Treffen mit mir? Melde dich doch kurz mal Telefonisch 01742599853 .GINA

Hi ich bin die Jessy aus deiner Region.Ich würde Dich sehr gerne Kennenlernen. Hast du denn Eventuell lust auf ein Date am Wochenende ? Ruf mich an 015203145886

Ruft man die in der SMS genannten Rufnummern an, meldet sich ein Band mit: Herzlich willkommen! Gleich wirst du von der Dame am Empfang begrüßt.


Mfg
Tommy


----------



## IT-Man (9 April 2016)

Habe auch von einer "Jessy" so eine merkwürdige SMS bekommen, was kann man dagegen tun ?


----------



## BenTigger (9 April 2016)

SMS löschen... der einfachste Weg...


----------



## LenaOR (1 Juli 2017)

besser die nummer blocken


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juli 2017)

Tja, nur ist das nicht "Die Nummer" sondern"Die Nummern"... Mehrzahl...
Mit deinem Rat hieße das, Handy abschaffen... Natürlich ist das die beste Methode, um solche eine SMS nicht zu bekommen.


----------

